# Major cramping while Riding?



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

Just a quick question:

When riding, I get severe cramping under/below my ribcage on the left side almost exclusively when doing the sitting trot, it usually starts within a few strides of sitting. If I return to posting, it will slowly go away. This hasn't always been the case, I don't recall this ever happening before the past week. Nothing has changed between last week and this one other than the appearance of these annoying cramps. I don't hold my breath while riding ( I made sure I WAS breathing before trotting & during, but the cramping is there anyways) and I am well hydrated. 

Does this happen to anyone else, or does anyone have any insight as to what the cause is? 

Thanks!
~Lona


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Yup, happens to me when I forget to stretch before riding, or do not warm myself up well enough, riding is strenuous work. Perhaps you've just been forgetting to stretch yourself out before the trotting?


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Could be previously mentioned stretching, or also likely something like running cramps (side cramp). Happens when the organs get squished together on one side or muscles contracted on one side due to breathing technique. Try exhaling on the diagonal that would be the opposite side of your cramp. This opens up the cramped side to relax it. 

Cheers,
RSS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blaze (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't stretch before riding and I have gotten serious bad cramps while riding and couldn't even move to get off, like I was frozen in place. I just took slow, even breaths and it wore off after about a minute.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I always get cramps in my hips when i sit the trot and when I pull my toes in so they are parallel. >< It's quite annoying!


----------

